# Sad day. Losing a good LFS



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

One of my favorite locally owned fish stores, been around since the 1970s, is closing day. Very sad indeed. They took really good care of their extensive collection of fish. Dolphin Pet Village in Campbell, CA will be missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It always a sad thing to see another good one gone. Really a tough field to be in now.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

It's funny because we all know how hard it is for an LFS. But there were 3 that just opened here in the past 8 months and one changed owners here in orlando.

It would just be awesome if the one that opened literally 1500ft away from my house had FW.


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

It doesn't help with all the good deals online. I must admit it's hard for me to buy certain things at LFS because they tend to cost a lot more. 

An example:
3 gallon eclipse system, $64.99 in store while it being $39.99 at Amazon. 

But I def love buying fish from LFS because I feel bad getting them shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Nothing like actually seeing a fish.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

Getting fish from a lfs is best cos you can check for diseases.just my 2cents:fish:


----------

